# Names



## Dahila (Apr 13, 2016)

I am really struggling with the names for my products,  Now before i do my Cosmetic notification form I need to name my liquid soap.  I have no idea how.  Could do with some help; English speaking people)


----------



## Susie (Apr 13, 2016)

You need to give us some idea of what is in it/what it is used for/any outstanding qualities.  Also, pics of your logo/label style would not hurt a bit.


----------



## Dahila (Apr 13, 2016)

Well different swirls , colors and the formula is kind of the same.  My milk soaps have name Utterly loved,  My very colorful ones is summertime.  I need a name for liquid soap which I will use as an addition to my foaming sugar scubs  
My soaps except the dandelion are all OO, CO , Lard, Tallow, Castor ,  and Avocado oil  thank Susie
How is life treating you good?  Happy, happy happy?


----------



## IrishLass (Apr 13, 2016)

Dahila said:


> Could do with some help; English speaking people......... My milk soaps have name Utterly loved


 
This is just me being my silly self, but instead of "Utterly", which means "completely or 'absolutely" I think it would be fun to tweak the word to say 'Udderly", which would be a cute play on the word 'utterly' and fact of milk being extracted from udders. 



Dahila said:


> I need a name for liquid soap which I will use as an addition to my foaming sugar scubs
> My soaps except the dandelion are all OO, CO , Lard, Tallow, Castor , and Avocado oil


 
So far, I can't think of a definitive name, but with the tallow and lard in there, my brain keeps conjuring up images of farms in settings of green, rolling pastures, or else scenes from Charlotte's Web (don't know if that helps or not).


IrishLass


----------



## Navaria (Apr 13, 2016)

Squeal with Glee? Like pig squeals. Would work great with Udderly Loved


----------



## TeresaT (Apr 13, 2016)

Navaria said:


> *Squeal* with Glee? *Like pig* squeals. Would work great with Udderly Loved



You've never seen "Deliverance," have you?

      "Lemme hear you squeal like a pig."


----------



## Navaria (Apr 13, 2016)

Lol I didn't think about that part when I said it!


----------



## Dahila (Apr 14, 2016)

Thank you ladies :mrgreen:
you gave me just an idea 
Starry night for example


----------



## Susie (Apr 14, 2016)

Life is marvelous, busy, but marvelous.  I am in the last unit of my course, so I will soon be a little less busy.  I did get a batch of soap made for my husband's niece yesterday.  We are all taking a week vacation in NOLA in July.  I know, I know, the heat and humidity are going to be horrendous.  But that was the first time we could all mesh schedules (all of my family to meet all of his family).  So, I am trying to make a batch of soap for each family before we go.


----------



## Dahila (Apr 17, 2016)

Susie do enjoy it, such important moment.  Life is marvelous that's true, when we focus on positive. I am very happy to see you happy
I have already Summertime soap, Utterly Loved, Dandelion which is always herbs and vegan .............thinking about some zodiac ie Leo in Virgo home 
\


----------



## TwystedPryncess (Apr 18, 2016)

I visited NOLA last February for Mardi Gras with my best friend. It was a bucket list thing for us. She passed away one year to the day exactly after I had come to visit. NOLA hasn't really left mt blood ~ I've put in heavy with the fiance to move there...and we made our last memories that will last me a lifetime. 

As far as names go, I like to go to Pinterest and look up naming web sites and see what brainstorms from there. Different ways to say <insert word here>, fantasy name generators, even the silly Facebook memes can give name inspiration. (You know, the ones that tell you what your fairy or hippie name is).

Hope this helps a little.


----------

